# Tfi Friday Baw Club!!!!



## Sambatiki

Morning Girlies.

So f-ing glad its friday Ive been waiting since Monday for it. 
Defo think that :witch: is on her way :cry: I didn't think that Id be that bothered as we are 'supposed' to be waiting until sept. But it seems actually I am quite upset about :witch: coming. :hissy:

I think we're going to miss July out for TTC as we are going to global gathering which is when we would be getting a :bfp: if we were lucky. 

Did anyone watch BB last night??? It was ACE!! :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya! :hi:

Aw im sorry to hear about the :witch: hun, its weird how your own mind can play tricks on you & you feel upset about things you logically shouldn't isn't it?

I hope she stays away for you :hugs:

Yep - BB was great! :rofl: at Alex (silly cow!) xx


----------



## owo

Hiya,

Yeah it's Friday :happydance:
Can't wait for Monday to come when I go on holiday..yipee!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Don't think :witch: will not appear. But there's always august. Its my B'day in August so it would be nice to have a belated :bfp: b'day pressie!! 
Alex still wouldn't admit she's a nasty piece of work!! 

Owo - Where are you going on your hols?? Bet you are dead excited!!


----------



## golcarlilly

morning girlies!

Owo - hope you have a fab holiday, how long and where?

I am SO glad it's Friday too, today is dragging!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Tracy,

How are you treacle?? You must have been a very busy girl yesterday!! Have you heard from abi?? Is she ok??


----------



## owo

I have two holidays.
Next week we are off to Centerparcs with my sister, BIL and Nephew so that should be lots of fun and then the following Tuesday we are off with DH's family on a Med Cruise to celebrate FIL 60th birthday(he's paying so great for us), THe cruise was going to be in September but I got pregnant and they wouldn't let me sail that far on, so it got moved to July as it was the only time we all could make it, then i miscarried and it could have been left in September, but never mind I'm not complaining about having two holidays ontop of each other.


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - You lucky lucky lucky thing, and now you have jogged my memory I remember you saying!! Hope you have a super super ACE time


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi kerry I am fine thanks! sorry only just come back to my desk, been stuck in the stupid shop again for my sins I have to do every Fri aft but the guy who does mornings is too busy to cover so I have to do all day!! i am on reception now for an hour - jack of all trades me!!


----------



## Chris77

Hello ladies!! :hi: I'm super excited it's Friday! :happydance::happydance: We're going to Great Adventure tomorrow! :happydance:

Sam, sorry about the :witch:. I was a bit disappointed when she showed up as well eventhough I know I shouldn't be. :blush:

DH and I watched American Gladiators, Celebrity Circus and America's Got Talent last night. They were great and quite entertaining to say the least!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - and master of none!!! :rofl:

Chris - Have a lovely day on sat. You'll have let us know what BIG rides you went on.

Has anyone got anything exciting planned for weekend??


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris, hope you have a fab time tomorrow!!

Kerry sorry to hear the :witch: is on her way - I hoped you would get your :bfp: this time (I know you are sposed to be waiting though but still sad :() :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: I went to see UK Gladiators live!! about 14years ago!! :blush:
Haven't seen much of US tallent tho.


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - and master of none!!! :rofl:
> 
> Exactly!!:rofl:
> 
> I have a boring weekend planned - housework and gardening followed by tv watching marathon :rofl: How bout you?


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - F-All hun. Babysitting on saturday night, but other than that. Having super long lie-ins. Watching shipwrecked & BB. How sad am I!!! I might exert myself and go for a bike ride to the pub :rofl: soley for medicinal purposes!! :muaha:


----------



## golcarlilly

I can't wait for shipwrecked - how sad is that!! What do you think is going to happen with the 3rd islanders?


----------



## Chris77

I don't have any plans for Sunday - it's supposed to be quite stormy on Sunday so that'll be a good laundry and movie watching marathon day. I don't think I'll have my computer back for the weekend so I'll have to play my Nintendo DS.:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:

I am so glad it's finally Friday. The family function yesterday was almost tolerable, except we were dependent on my SIL to give us a ride home. We didn't leave til almost 10, then didn't get home til almost 11 (stupid Calgary being so stupid BIG). Then I got home and realized I forgot to pack for the weekend.

My cousin and I are roadtripping to my uncle's house in Lethbridge. My grandparents always make a trip to Saskatchewan every year, they live in BC, but they never come through Calgary, always through Lethbridge. They hate the city, and I don't really blame them sometimes. My cousin and I decided that we would go see them instead of feeling slighted that they aren't coming to see us.


----------



## golcarlilly

What would we do without technology eh?:rofl: is your comp not mended yet hun?


----------



## golcarlilly

icrepka - sounds exciting, are you driving? I would love to go to canada, my OH has been and loved it!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> What would we do without technology eh?:rofl: is your comp not mended yet hun?


:rofl::rofl:Absolutely! Nope comp is still being worked on. :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I think that they might have to choose an island to go on!! But not sure didn't watch all 3rd Island last week :cry: What do you reckon??

Chris - Im constantley 'borrowing' my mums!! I like Sudoko on brain trainer


----------



## golcarlilly

Just noticed, all 6 of us are here at once for a change!!


----------



## Chris77

Sam - Sudoko hurts my brain :rofl:

Icre - I've been to Canada once - Niagara Falls.


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry thats what i think too, I wish they could win the money in their own right, they are a much nicer bunch that sharks or tigers!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am off for my lunch at half past but will be back on this aft hopefully (shop customers permitting - GOD I hate working in there!!!):hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

we've still not got Broadband as BT are trying to charge us 100 quid as a new customer even tho there is a usable line there!! Really miss BAB during the weekend!! How sad am I!! You all must think Ive got no friends!! :rofl: 

Icrepka - How are you hun!! Hope you enjoy ur trip at the weekend!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Not at all Kerry, I sometimes pop on during the weekend too - I miss it, OH thinks I am sad!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - GO HAWKS GO HAWKS!! Have Char and James got it on yet!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I feel a bit bad still being on the WTT thread when I am actively trying now, should I 'sling my hook'? over to the TTC one?


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - GO HAWKS GO HAWKS!! Have Char and James got it on yet!!

Not yet but there's still time!! She really bugged me on the first programme but I think she is one of the best people now!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Dont you dare bugger off to TTC!! Unless you really want to :cry: Coz that means I should really get my arse over there too. 

I can't bear the thought of leaving everyone here :cry: So unless anyone objects I think Im gonna sit here for a while. 

tummy starting to hurt now :cry: Stupid old hag of a :witch:!! Wish she'd bugger off!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Feel a bit left out coz I dont watch this! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Dont feel bad for habging around here hun... I dont wanna leave either! B&B admin might have to evict us at this rate LOL

"habging"??? WTF?? obviously i meant hanging! Doh


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nicky,

How are ya??
Shipwrecked is on C4 on sunday about 12.50. I think!! Do you really think they could evict us??? :hissy:

You got anything exciting planned for wkend??


----------



## Chris77

No Stay! I'll miss you! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Nope - Nowt planned at all! 

My life is sooo exciting! LOL

This week seems to have flown past so i haven't given the weekend any thought up until now... YAY! its the weekend & I didn't even notice!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I wish I didn't realise its friday!! Ive been waiting for it since 9am Monday :rofl:
How are you getting on charting??


----------



## owo

Kerry -Sorry to hear that your tummy is bad Damn :witch:

Chris - What's wrong with your computer??

lcrepka - I went to Calgary a couple of years ago on my way up to Banff to ski, I quite liked it, although it was a bit bleak in March, went up the observation tower although the view wasn't that great on that day. Spent some time in a Mall that had a garden in it, quite novel!!!

Tracy - Go over to TTC if you want, I will technically be going as soon as this damn :witch: shows and goes. However i will still post here, i post all over the place.

Nicky - Don't worry I don't watch any of those shows either.


----------



## Sambatiki

How does all this temping work??


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> How does all this temping work??

Don't know I never tried it. I got pregnant first month before, hoping it happens that quick again. I won't bother with temping or OPK's unless it goes 6 months, Just let nature take it's course.


----------



## Chris77

Owo - I kept getting booted off. Then when I was trying to fix that I got a window that kept popping up all over the place so I have a virus too. Don't know if it's 2 separate problems or one in the same. I am sooooooooo lost without my computer!


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Thanks I think I might do same as you. Do you think we'll get an early scan as we've had MC's


----------



## owo

Chris - Sounds like it is the virus that is shutting the machine down. These can be the worse to get rid off as you try and fix it and before you can you get kicked off again. Has you anti virus software identified the name of the virus?

Kerry - We should get early scans, everyone else i have read about on here that has had a previous MC gets one.


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - I hope so as I know I'll be a nervous wreck when the time comes!!


----------



## Chris77

Owo - no don't think my virus scan picked it up. DH's friend is looking at it for us.


----------



## owo

Kerry - I know that I won't really believe that I am going to be a Mum until i have the scan this time. I spoke to my cousin a week ago who's first pregnancy ended in MC and she said that she was really excited the first time and looking in Mothercare and everything, but the second time she didn't get excited and all the way until she gave birth she kept thinking something was going to go wrong. I can completely understand and hope that I can enjoy it a little.

Chris - Glad you've got someone to look at it. I would have tried to assist, but it is much easier when you have the computer in front of you. Fingers crossed you get yours back soon.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> icrepka - sounds exciting, are you driving? I would love to go to canada, my OH has been and loved it!

Yeah, we're driving. It's going to be good times.


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Defo know what you mean. I think it'll be a combination with me. Looking a baby clothes and names one minute and frightening shiteless the next. Going to try and keep my gob shut tho. But don't worry I'll tell on here tho!! :rofl: Im not that good at keeping secrets!!


----------



## owo

It's great that we'll all be able to support each other on here when the time comes and we go through those mixed emotions of "OMG I'm gonna be a Mum" and "When's it all gonna go wrong"


----------



## LeaArr

owo said:


> Kerry -Sorry to hear that your tummy is bad Damn :witch:
> 
> Chris - What's wrong with your computer??
> 
> *lcrepka - I went to Calgary a couple of years ago on my way up to Banff to ski, I quite liked it, although it was a bit bleak in March, went up the observation tower although the view wasn't that great on that day. Spent some time in a Mall that had a garden in it, quite novel!!!*
> Tracy - Go over to TTC if you want, I will technically be going as soon as this damn :witch: shows and goes. However i will still post here, i post all over the place.
> 
> Nicky - Don't worry I don't watch any of those shows either.

My DH and I went to Banff for our honeymoon. People around here thought we were strange for doing that cause it's practically in our backyard, but why travel so far when there is so much beauty and adventure right near by. Plus we save loads of cash that way and we were able to buy a home a lot sooner. 
I fear Lethbridge is not nearly as exciting, but it'll still be nice to get away for the weekend.

The mall with the garden in it.. were you talking about downtown Calgary. If you were, DH and I were married in that garden.


----------



## Chris77

Awww thanks Owo! I'll keep you in mind the next time I have a virus. :rofl: 

Icre - enjoy your trip this weekend. 

Baby clothes - I haven'treally got that urge yet. I just dress up my mini doxie much to her dismay. I just bought her a bikini for our pool. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> Tracy - Go over to TTC if you want, I will technically be going as soon as this damn :witch: shows and goes. However i will still post here, i post all over the place.
> 
> .


I might just do that :rofl: I will have been on every thread going soon except the one I really wanna be on - due in... :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

I just like the fact that Im not on my own. That there are other ppl who know what Im feeling. dykwim


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Let me know when ur going across


----------



## owo

lcrepka said:


> My DH and I went to Banff for our honeymoon. People around here thought we were strange for doing that cause it's practically in our backyard, but why travel so far when there is so much beauty and adventure right near by. Plus we save loads of cash that way and we were able to buy a home a lot sooner.
> I fear Lethbridge is not nearly as exciting, but it'll still be nice to get away for the weekend.
> 
> The mall with the garden in it.. were you talking about downtown Calgary. If you were, DH and I were married in that garden.

I'm not sure whereabouts in Calgary it was. We were suppose to fly back to London in the morning, but when we got to the airport, Air Canada cancelled our flight and we had to wait until the evening to get our rescheduled flight, so instead of waiting in the airport we took a cab and asked the driver to take us somewhere warm...hehe!!! I really don't blame you for spending your honeymoon in Banff it is soo beautiful, I would love to go back and hope to at some point in the future.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Awww thanks Owo! I'll keep you in mind the next time I have a virus. :rofl:
> 
> Icre - enjoy your trip this weekend.
> 
> Baby clothes - I haven'treally got that urge yet. I just dress up my mini doxie much to her dismay. I just bought her a bikini for our pool. :rofl:


What is a mini doxie?? And :hissy: can't believe you have a pool I am green with envy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sulk:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - Let me know when ur going across


I might pop on there later and say hi, I am on cycle buddies already and I have set up a journal although not written much as yet, always too busy chatting :)


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> I might just do that :rofl: I will have been on every thread going soon except the one I really wanna be on - due in... :hissy:

I know what you mean, i keep lurking over in second tri where i would have been now. Seeing all those people that got their :bfp: same time as me. Can't wait to be back in first tri again.


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> I know what you mean, i keep lurking over in second tri where i would have been now. Seeing all those people that got their :bfp: same time as me. Can't wait to be back in first tri again.

:hugs: you will be soon :hugs: I try not to think about how far on I would have been although my due date is etched in stone in my head:hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

God Soooo Fed Up Now... Wishing It Was 5.30!!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> What is a mini doxie?? And :hissy: can't believe you have a pool I am green with envy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sulk:

mini doxie = miniature dachshund. 

It's actually my FIL's pool. DH and I live with him - we rent out the basement. We're the people under the stairs. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Im using FF to chart my temps coz I was TTC for 9 months last time & the 1st month I charted my temps i got pregnant!

I know what u mean about being scared about when we do get our BFP's... 

My 1st pregnancy i was over the moon & never thought for a single second that anything would go wrong (M/c at 10.5wks) it took almost 2 years before I felt emotionally ready to TTC & it seemed to take forever to fall pregnant again but when i did get my BFP I found that all the magic had been taken away as I was unable to get excited incase anything went wrong.

I was a nervous wreck for at least the first 12wks then just started to relax thinking i was out of the woods when my waters started leaking at 16wks, managed to struggle on to 18+3 but ended up going into premature labour & lost my little girl.

I know it's gonna be sooo hard next time tho... coz i'll be panicking till at least the 20wk mark.

Just trying to think positively & hope that I can't possibly be THAT unlucky to have something else go wrong.

Sorry didn't mean to put a downer on things xx


----------



## Chris77

I've never had a :bfp: but I share everyone's concerns. Miscarriages run in my family, my mom had 1 in between my brother and I and my aunt had 7 so I'm quite fearful of little beanie sticking when I do eventually get that :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky, 

You are such a strong person.. I really admire you. Your next beanie will be a super strong sticky beanie even if I have to come over and put your legs up in stirrups!! I agree defo spoils the innocence of pregnancy.


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky,
> 
> You are such a strong person.. I really admire you. Your next beanie will be a super strong sticky beanie even if I have to come over and put your legs up in stirrups!! I agree defo spoils the innocence of pregnancy.

Aw thanks hun :hugs:

Dont wanna kill the chatter tho... its friday afternoon after all!!

Not long till hometime YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thank God for that 2 hours to go for me. How long for the US??


----------



## Chris77

It's only 10:30 am here - so 6 more hours for me! :cry:


----------



## owo

Nicky -That must be so hard going through early labour. Everyone says wait until the 12 week scan to hear everything is ok, You don't think that anything is going to go wrong after being told there is a HB. So sorry you had to go through that. I have everything crossed for you that it will be third time lucky for you.

Chris - I don't think MC's run in families, they are just soo frequent that it may appear that way. It doesn't necessarily mean the same is going to happen to you. My Mum didn't have any, My sister hasn't so far, I'm just the unlucky one.


----------



## Sambatiki

Yeah I couldn't believe that the risk is 1 in 4


----------



## owo

DH and I were chatting before we conceived and he was saying "i produce millions of sperm and you get one egg a month, that's not very good is it"
Well no not really, not when your trying to conceive, and with the odds of it working not very high, it's surprising the human race is doing aswell as it is.


----------



## LeaArr

owo said:


> I'm not sure whereabouts in Calgary it was. We were suppose to fly back to London in the morning, but when we got to the airport, Air Canada cancelled our flight and we had to wait until the evening to get our rescheduled flight, so instead of waiting in the airport we took a cab and asked the driver to take us somewhere warm...hehe!!! I really don't blame you for spending your honeymoon in Banff it is soo beautiful, I would love to go back and hope to at some point in the future.

Willing to bet it was the same garden. Beautiful place.


----------



## owo

lcrepka said:


> Willing to bet it was the same garden. Beautiful place.

Thinking about it, i think there was a wedding going on in there.


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww Nicky big :hug: to you chick, it must have been the worst experience ever, I really hope you get a :bfp: really soon :hugs:

Chris - people under the stairs - :rofl: I love that film it is so creepy!!


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> DH and I were chatting before we conceived and he was saying "i produce millions of sperm and you get one egg a month, that's not very good is it"
> Well no not really, not when your trying to conceive, and with the odds of it working not very high, it's surprising the human race is doing aswell as it is.

Very surprising now you put it like that!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats why all babies really are little miracles!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Read this!! very depressing :hissy:

An egg is released each cycle when ovulation occurs. This only happens once in a cycle, though rarely another egg will be released within 24 hours of the first egg. Given the fact that the egg will only live for 12 to 24 hours, the window of opportunity is very narrow for pregnancy to occur. It is important to time intercourse to make sure that there are sperm present when the egg is released from the ovary. From this standpoint, a woman has 12 to 24 hours to actually get pregnant each month.


----------



## golcarlilly

Sorry :rofl: must be positive!!!!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry I have put a post on the TTC forum - ooh I am all nervous now, hurry up and move over with me everyone, never mind waiting!!


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> Read this!! very depressing :hissy:
> 
> An egg is released each cycle when ovulation occurs. This only happens once in a cycle, though rarely another egg will be released within 24 hours of the first egg. Given the fact that the egg will only live for 12 to 24 hours, the window of opportunity is very narrow for pregnancy to occur. It is important to time intercourse to make sure that there are sperm present when the egg is released from the ovary. From this standpoint, a woman has 12 to 24 hours to actually get pregnant each month.

I know it's sucks doesn't it. 
Then most of us here have done it once and I'm sure we can do it again.


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> Kerry I have put a post on the TTC forum - ooh I am all nervous now, hurry up and move over with me everyone, never mind waiting!!

I'll be with you too as soon as i get back from my holidays. Assuming the :witch: has been and gone by then if not i will be very upset with her.


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I posted !! :rofl:

Everyone hope you don't think Im a traitor!! :cry:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Kerry I have put a post on the TTC forum - ooh I am all nervous now, hurry up and move over with me everyone, never mind waiting!!

I'm trying, I'm trying!!!! I haven't asked DH if we can start trying after the :witch: is gone yet. Maybe I'll do that on the way home tonight from work. (We car pool since he works only a few miles from my job) I understand his viewpoint but really how much more money are we really going to save in 6 weeks? Ok, it'll be about another $2,000 but still. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - I posted !! :rofl:
> 
> Everyone hope you don't think Im a traitor!! :cry:

Nah!! I still love ya! :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Tell him Kerry says you have to start NOW!!!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thats true, fingers crossed!

OOh I think I am going to Bolton Abbey tomorrow, my OH's parents have a big caravan and they are staying there for a few days and have asked us over for dinner, it is lovely and peaceful there, not been for years, It's about an hours drive from our house.


----------



## owo

This is a great step for you both Kerry and Tracy. I'm proud of you. We all have to be positive, think positive that our :bfp: wont be far away..


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Thanks babe!! 

Tracy - Bet it'll be nice to have some time out!!


----------



## owo

So can I expect to see a BAW club thread in TTC when i get back from my Hols?


----------



## NickyT75

I posted too! :friends: x


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Tell him Kerry says you have to start NOW!!!! :rofl:

Oh how I wish!! Maybe I'll :sulk: and wine until I get my way. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - I reckon we should keep the BAW club here!! Just so we can stick together!! 
OR we could put it in the general chatter ?? What does everyone else think??


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Make sure there's lots of it.


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> So can I expect to see a BAW club thread in TTC when i get back from my Hols?

Yeah I think I might start one, Oh i feel sad though, how silly I know but I just feel so connected with all you lot and I want you all to come over too!

suppose we could have a thread in both - or is that greedy?!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Don't think its greedy, but might get a bit confusing. But then again I am easily confused!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

me too chick :rofl: 

Hurray it is nearly five oclock!! If I don't get to post again (need to tidy my desk!) have a FAB weekend everyone and see you Monday if not before 

:hug:

Tracy xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Have a good one and will catch up with on Monday!! 

:hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah c u chick!
:hug:


----------



## owo

Maybe general chatter would be a good place to post it. Don't want to appear unfriendly but with all the TTCers it might get a bit confusing to have all them chatting with us too. Sorry that sounds really bitchy, don't mean to, but you know what i mean.

Have a good one Tracy.


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> Oh how I wish!! Maybe I'll :sulk: and wine until I get my way. :rofl:

Just tell him that it might not work straight away anyway and it gives you some practise time :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Just tell him that it might not work straight away anyway and it gives you some practise time :rofl:

I tried that one. :rofl:

Bye Tracy! Have a great weekend! I'm jealous your work day is over!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - I think General Chatter really would be best. I don't think ur being bitchy but TTC has loads of ppl on there!! 

Good idea for Chris :rofl: and true tho!!


----------



## owo

Nice chatting with you girls today. I'm outta here. Speak to you in a couple of weeks. I get back on the 9th of July.
Good luck TTC or trying to convince DH to TTC whilst I'm gone.
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Have a great time Owo xx


----------



## Sambatiki

owo - HAVE A SUPER ACE TIME!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

right'o girlies Im off have a lovely weekend girls

BYEEEEE !!! 

:hug: xxxxxxxx MWAH xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Ladies! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Chris77

Ok, that came way late as you're all probably home already! :rofl: I keep forgetting about the time difference. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris are you still at work? I have just eaten and sitting down to watch tv


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi Chris are you still at work? I have just eaten and sitting down to watch tv


Yep, I'm still at work. It's only 3:26 pm here. 1 more hour and I get to go home! :happydance:


----------

